# What can you tell me about the IPOD Touch 8GB?



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting my girls an IPOD Touch 4th Gen - 8GB for Christmas. I'm not very good when it comes to technology. I was told today that 8GB is too little storage and I would need to get at least a 16GB. 8GB seems like an awful lot to me. Please let me know your opinions.
Thanks


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

How old are your girls? Really it just depends on how much "stuff" they have to put on it, and they great thing about an ipod is that it is easy to remove certain apps, movies, songs, audio books, etc when you are done and replace them with new things. For me, an 8 gig was fine. I could fit enough "show off" pictures, a ton of music, plus a movie or two, and my favorite apps, but I also didn't mind switching things out once I got tired of them. 

My dad got the bigger one. He wanted to carry lots of movies and audio books around with him, so he needed the extra storage space. He has had to travel some for work, so I think that is why he wanted one he could really load up with stuff. 

My husband and I were both happy with 8 gig, but it really does depend on how much you want to carry around with you at one time. Hope that was of some help! We have really enjoyed our ipod touches! I'm sure they will be happy whatever size you end up getting them


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

we did the ipod touches last christmas for our teenage kids..all 16 gig..The ONLY complaint ive heard all year was that they are not big enough in size for typing...So, this year theyre asking for IPADS...But, I think we are just gonna get laptops instead...I cant wait until they find out just how hard it is in "THE REAL WORLD" They dont have a clue!!Oh Yea..>>I also cant wait until they get their own place..because im gonna go TRASH IT for them, and open up about 5 drinks at the time and only take a swallow out of each one, and leave it sitting on their counter, "AND SWEAR THOSE ARENT MINE" like they ALWAYS DO HERE!!!.... lololol....I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! yep kids have no clue how hard it is! I told my kids today not to get too excited about 'big items' this Christmas because my SUV is in the shop and needs a new fuel pump!  Between $600-700 to get it fixed, and it didn't phase them one bit!

However...I'm still hoping to get my son a tablet. He's 11yo, and wants one so bad. I can't afford the Ipad, and honestly won't spend that much anyway, not right now.
He wanted an Ipod touch as well, but once he learned about a tablet, that's all he hollers about.

I've been looking at the Samsung Galaxy tab 2, and going to try and get that for him Thanksgiving morning at the Kmart sale. I'm confused about their sale ad though because they have a Tday sale and a Black Friday sale. But both ads have items that are on a 3 day sale <Thurs, Fri Sat>, and the Samsung is listed as 3 day, but it's in the Black Friday ad! Nobody at the store knows if it'll go on sale at 6am or 8pm  
Anyway, it's $179 <reg. $249>, and although it's a 7" screen and not a 10" I hear awesome reviews about it.
Some people claim it's better than the Ipad.

I am pretty sure it's on sale right now on Amazon.com, and Best Buy for the same price. 
I'm waiting hoping to get it from Kmart because I have $10 on my Kmart card, and a 20% off coupon. Fingers crossed! Because I don't know a good reputable alternative..

BTW, my oldest daughter won't get one because she'll be in high school next year, and they give all the kids at the high school an Ipad. It's basically 'theirs' but they have to turn it in during summer breaks.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

fd123 - LOL, I know exactly what you mean!

The girls I will be getting them for are 16 and 19. My oldest is away at college and she asked for a MP3 player to use while she's working out. She has an old MP3 player now and it's on it's last leg, she had it for several years. The thing that I saw that I really liked was since she's in college the girls could do FaceTime and talk to each other and actually see each other. They are very close and miss each other a lot. Also, I know that they will like that it has a camera and they would be able to post pictures to FB. My oldest has Wifi anywhere on the college campus and we have Wifi in the house. 

Nither of the girls are into games that much so I don't think they will download a lot of apps. They have about 700 or so songs on their MP3 players they currently have. From what I've read the iPod 8GB will hold about 1,750 songs and 10,000 pictures. But my friend at work really worried me when she told me that was way too little storage.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 16GB Iphone and its maxed out BUT I have TONS of music on it.

If they arent music junkies OR if they learn how to limit what songs they put on (its all in the settings in Itunes) then 8GB is plenty of space.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What about the Kindle FireHD? I don't know anything about these things, but I think I read somewhere that you can have stuff saved on Amazon's program - cloud-something, sorry can't remember what it's called and I am on my laptop so I can't look <I download from Amazon to my desktop>.
Anyway, what I am getting at is, for books, movies, etc. I believe as long as they have wifi they can keep a lot of that stuff on the Amazon site to access and it takes up less room.
Someone can correct me if I am wrong.
I am not sure if the Kindle FireHD has a memory card slot or not.

I had thought about getting my son one, and still undecided. My brother is a tech-saavy person and his recommendations for my son included the Kindle FireHD. I still think they are cheaper than a decent ipod.

But get what suits you  Maybe you could go to a store like Best Buy and check them out and ask questions, especially before the hectic shopping season starts this weekend <and especially if you plan to buy this weekend>.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Candice: I have a Kindle and I really like it! Mine isn't the Fire though, but it does get 3G service which is really nice so you can browse the Internet basically everywhere. If your son is going to be doing a lot of reading, then I would suggest just the regular Kindle. If he's going to be putting a lot of music and other stuff on it and/or browsing the Internet a lot I would get the Kindle Fire. The Fire is a lot faster than the regular Kindle. I don't know much about the Kindle FireHD, sorry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> Candice: I have a Kindle and I really like it! Mine isn't the Fire though, but it does get 3G service which is really nice so you can browse the Internet basically everywhere. If your son is going to be doing a lot of reading, then I would suggest just the regular Kindle. If he's going to be putting a lot of music and other stuff on it and/or browsing the Internet a lot I would get the Kindle Fire. The Fire is a lot faster than the regular Kindle. I don't know much about the Kindle FireHD, sorry.


Thanks! I might end up having to get me a kindle at some point 

I ended up getting the Samsung Galaxy tab 2 for my son yesterday during the Kmart sale. I hear it's really good - comparable or probably even better than the Ipad. It's normally $249, but got it on sale for $177! Plus I had $10 on my Kmart card I used <for my entire shopping order I had a coupon for 20% back in points...so I earned back $70 in points on my card!>.
So it was a pretty great deal. Now I just need to get him a protective cover/case and he should be good to go


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a galaxy player 4.0 (4" screen)
and its amazing! Its prettymuch everything the iPod has! 
And it has an 8 gig enternal and then it has an SD card slot so you can have something like 32 more gigs
its awasome I'd sufest it threshold also the same thing in a galaxy player 5.0 with a 5" screan


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Your Welcome!


----------

